# Sheet moss in enclosures



## Arianji (Jul 29, 2012)

I upgraded my pair of box turtles to a 40 gallon breeder yesterday, and they love their new enclosure. I used decorative "live" sheet moss for some covered areas in the tank. And my female turtle loves it because it retains moisture so well and stays cool when in the shade. I am wondering if I can incorporate it in my tarantula enclosures. Its very pretty and claims to be organic (from what I understand its just dried sphagnum moss in connected sheets) but the bag it comes in is very ambiguous as to how it is prepared. The bag just talks about how it can be used for pot covers and such. It was in the organic section and it doesn't smell or feel harmful. But I was wondering if anyone else had used this material in arthropod enclosures before.


----------



## poisoned (Jul 29, 2012)

I usually put some moss in non-dessert tarantula enclosures. I usually tear it up and pack it down to substrate. Many Ts will use it as web decor or building material


----------



## Arianji (Jul 29, 2012)

Sounds like a good option then (I should've specified I wouldn't use it in desert species) do the crickets attempt to eat it?


----------



## HoboAustin (Aug 10, 2012)

I've used dried out "living" moss in all my T enclosures. I've never seen crickets try to eat it, but I have seen dubia roaches burrow theirselves under the layer of moss. My P. murinus separated the moss and dragged pieces down into it's burrow for whatever reason. Both of my H. lividum ignored the moss but I still kept in in because it helps with the humidity. The P. irminia also used separated pieces to make it's web tunnel along it's cork bark.


----------

